# Does anyone no what kind of fish this is ?



## REDFISH KING (May 9, 2009)

</p>


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Scrawled Cowfish...

http://www.wildflorida.com/wildlife/fish/Scrawled_Cowfish.php


Jim


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

A lil more to the right, it would have looked like it was eating that lil girls head!!!:w00t:


----------



## Castaway (Oct 26, 2007)

Yep, It's a girls head eatin cowfish!!


----------



## deadly dick (Oct 31, 2007)

Scrawled Cowfish
Lactophrys quadricornus


----------

